# Tacheles reden, Butter bei die Fische



## heidita

Ich bin über diesen Ausdruck sehr erstaunt. Ich habe ihn noch nie gehört. 

Man sagte mir, in Berlin sei er üblich. Ist das überall so und nur in Nordrein Westfahlen nicht? Ich bin erstaunt!  Oder ist das ein Generationsproblem?


----------



## herrkeinname

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein umgangssprachlicher Ausdruck, der nicht besonders oft benutzt wird.


----------



## heidita

herrkeinname said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein umgangssprachlicher Ausdruck, der nicht besonders oft benutzt wird.


 

Du hast ihn also gehört? Wo? Von jungen Leuten?


----------



## herrkeinname

Nein, ich habe einmal einen Artikel gelesen, in dem ich auf diesen Ausdruck gestoßen bin. Da ich kein Muttersprachler bin, war mir der Ausdruck auch nicht geläufig. Woher kommt überhaupt das Wort "Tacheles"? Gibt es das Adjektiv "tachel"?


----------



## Aurin

Laut Wikipedia kommt das Wort aus dem Jiddischen:
"Die Redewendung _Tacheles reden_ stammt aus dem Jiddischen (von hebr. _tachlît_ = Ziel, Zweck) und heißt so viel wie direkt die unverblümte Wahrheit sagen; jemandem ohne Zurückhaltung ungeschminkt die Meinung sagen; Klartext reden; ein heikles Thema ansprechen; offen und deutlich reden."
Es gibt immerhin 832.000 Treffer für Tacheles.
Auch in Köln, was auch zu Nordrhein-Westfalen gehört, habe ich schon von Tacheles sprechen gehört.


----------



## Kajjo

_Tacheles_ stammt aus dem Jiddischen und bedeutet etwa "Klartext reden; unverblümt und direkt die Wahrheit sagen".

_Tacheles reden_ ist im Deutschen ein eher gehobener und etablierter Ausdruck. Schon meine Eltern (und bestimmt auch frühere Generationen) haben ihn intensiv verwendet. In Norddeutschland ist der Ausdruck auf jeden Fall sehr geläufig, und ich hätte nie gedacht, daß er regional sein könnte. Ich bin gespannt, in welchen anderen Regionen er ebenfalls bekannt und verbreitet ist.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Kajjo said:


> _Tacheles reden_ ist im Deutschen ein eher gehobener und etablierter Ausdruck. Schon meine Eltern (und bestimmt auch frühere Generationen) haben ihn intensiv verwendet. Kajjo


 
Vielleicht liegt es daran. Nicht daß es im "Kohlepott"  keine gehobene Gesellschaft gibt, aber offensichtlich gehören die Hagener nicht dazu.  

Meine Mutter ist 86, mir ist der Ausdruck völlig in bekannt.


----------



## FloVi

Klar ist der Ausdruck bekannt, auch wenn ich persönlich eher zu "Butter bei die Fische" tendiere


----------



## heidita

FloVi said:


> Klar ist der Ausdruck bekannt, auch wenn ich persönlich eher zu *"Butter bei die Fische"* tendiere


 
Wie bitte??


----------



## floridasnowbird

FloVi said:


> Klar ist der Ausdruck bekannt, auch wenn ich persönlich eher zu "Butter bei die Fische" tendiere


 

Klar, hört man doch ziemlich oft (ganz besonders in NRW), aber "Tacheles reden" eigentlich auch.


----------



## beclija

"Tacheless reden" kenne ich, "Butter bei die Fische" lese und höre ich zum ersten Mal. 24J, Österreich, um beim Thema "regional" und "Generationen" zu bleiben.


----------



## Doppelrahmstufe

FloVi said:


> Klar ist der Ausdruck bekannt, auch wenn ich persönlich eher zu "Butter bei die Fische" tendiere


 
_Tacheles_ ist mir bekannt und verwende ich auch hie und da (nicht so oft wie _Klartext_)


"Butter bei die Fische" kannte ich nicht. Wie wird das verwendet?

"Jetzt reden wir mal Butter bei die Fische!" ?


----------



## floridasnowbird

Doppelrahmstufe said:


> _Klartext_)
> 
> 
> "Butter bei die Fische" kannte ich nicht. Wie wird das verwendet?
> 
> "Jetzt reden wir mal Butter bei die Fische!" ?


 

_Jetzt aber mal Butter bei die Fische!, _zu jemandem, der lange um den "heißen Brei" herumgeredet hat, der also nicht "zum Punkt" gekommen ist.


----------



## heidita

floridasnowbird said:


> Klar, hört man doch ziemlich oft (ganz besonders in NRW), aber "Tacheles reden" eigentlich auch.


 

Florida, das müßte ich ja nun wirklich wissen!

Ich kenne weder das eine noch das andere.


----------



## floridasnowbird

heidita said:


> Florida, das müßte ich ja nun wirklich wissen!


 
stimmt!


----------



## Jana337

Hier mehr Beispiele zu Butter bei die Fische. Den Satz "Jetzt/nun muss Butter bei die Fische!" finde ich unvollständig. Entweder würde ich "muss" streichen, oder etwas hinzufügen. 

Zum Ursprung. Und noch was Lustiges.


----------



## Kajjo

"Jetzt aber mal Butter bei die Fische!" kenne ich auch, aber vorzugsweise mit der Bedeutung "Jetzt mal Nägeln mit Köpfen machen, etwas Fundiertes beitragen, Fleisch ans Skelett bringen, nicht nur drumherum reden, sondern inhaltlich etwas beitragen".

Kajjo


----------



## jester.

Ich kenne und verwende beide Ausdrücke (NRW).


----------



## dd6kt

'Tacheles reden' kenne ich seit jeher und höre es auch oft, meistens von nicht mehr ganz so jungen Leuten. (Vielleicht nicht 'cool' genug)

'Butter bei die Fische' kenne ich aus dem Norden länger, es ist aber seit 5-10 Jahren auch bundesweit zu hören (mein empfinden). Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das ein namhafter Politiker aus dem Norden den Begriff im TV verwendet hat und er sich dadurch weiter ausgebreitet hat (der Begriff natürlich, nicht der Politiker...).

Da die Begriffe in Deutschland auch im Fernsehen (z.B. Talkshows) und in den Printmedien durchaus gegenwärtig sind, ist mir schleierhaft, wieso manche Leute das noch nie gehört haben (wollen). Österreich ist etwas anderes, da sich dort die Umgangssprache ja inzwischen deutlich differenziert entwickelt.

Vermutlich sind die Zuschauerstrukturen von 'Vera am Mittag' und dem 'literarischen Quartett' bzw. die Leserschaften von 'Neue Revue' und der 'FAZ' recht disjunkt.

(wertfreie Betrachtung; Es möge sich bitte keiner auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, gleich was er/sie/es liest oder sieht...)


----------



## heidita

dd6kt said:


> 'Tacheles reden' kenne ich seit jeher und höre es auch oft, meistens von nicht mehr ganz so jungen Leuten. (Vielleicht nicht 'cool' genug)


 
Ist das nur mein Eindruck oder ist dieser Ausdruck am meisten im Norden bekannt? Sehe und staune, auch verschiedene Leute aus NRW kennen ihn. Ist meine Stadt wohl die Ausnahme. Auch nicht unbedingt schlecht. 



> 'Butter bei die Fische' kenne ich aus dem Norden länger, es ist aber seit 5-10 Jahren auch bundesweit zu hören (mein empfinden).


 
Kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich lebe schon lange nicht mehr in Deutschland.




> Da die Begriffe in Deutschland auch im Fernsehen (z.B. Talkshows) und in den Printmedien durchaus gegenwärtig sind, ist mir schleierhaft, wieso manche Leute das noch nie gehört haben (wollen).


 
Ich dachte, es wäre ein_ gehobener_ Ausdruck? Was hat er dann auf Talkshows zu suchen??



> Vermutlich sind die Zuschauerstrukturen von 'Vera am Mittag' und dem 'literarischen Quartett' bzw. die Leserschaften von 'Neue Revue' und der 'FAZ' recht disjunkt.


 
 Heißt das, daß nur Leute die so etwas anschauen durchblicken? Oder nicht durchblicken?


> (wertfreie Betrachtung; Es möge sich bitte keiner auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, gleich was er/sie/es liest oder sieht...)


 
Ein Glück, das habe ich sehr gut verstanden!


----------



## nichego

"Butter bei die Fische" ist definitiv ein regionaler Ausdruck und für mich völlig unverständlich (und grammatikalisch falsch!).
Kann sein, dass sich dieser Ausdruck über deutsches Fernsehen verbreitet hat; es hat sich schon so einiger Unsinn dadurch verbreitet... 

"Tacheles reden" (klingt energisch) wiederum sollte weitgehend bekannt und verständlich sein, wird aber vermutlich nicht besonders häufig verwendet (regional unterschiedlich).


----------



## Aurin

Mir sind beide Begriffe bestens vertraut.
Ich erinnere mich, dass ich mich als Kind über die grammatisch falsche Form in "Butter bei die Fisch(e)" (bei ist ja eine Präposition mit Dativ) lustig machte.


----------



## Kajjo

Aurin said:


> Ich erinnere mich, dass ich mich als Kind über die grammatisch falsche Form in "Butter bei die Fisch(e)" (bei ist ja eine Präposition mit Dativ) lustig machte.


Mir widerstrebt diese Wendung immer noch sehr -- ich empfinde sie als unschön und irgendwie, mit Verlaub gesagt, "einfach". Das liegt wohl auch daran, daß sie eben grammatikalisch falsch ist. Nichtsdestotrotz ist sie bekannt und verbreitet und sollte eigentlich überregional verstanden werden. Ich empfinde sie jedenfalls nicht als typisch norddeutsch.

Kajjo


----------



## Aurin

In "wer-weiß-was" wird "Butter bei die Fisch" für eine aus dem Ruhrpott kommende Wendung gehalten.
Dann fand ich ein Zitat, dass es selbst in Belgien bekannt ist:
"auch hier bei uns in Belgien is diese satz bekant" butter bei die fisch" nur dan al " Boter bij de vis"


----------



## Whodunit

"Tacheles reden" ist hier bekannt, wird verwendet, aber es gibt ähnliche Aussagen, die man häufiger hier antrifft.

"Butter bei die Fische" gefällt mir gar nicht, ich habe es hier heute zum ersten Mal gelesen und noch niemals gehört. Es ist also keine typische Wendung in meiner Gegend (Südbrandenburg/Sachsen). Aller kann ich mir vorstellen, wie man das als Halbsachse als "Buttor ba de Fische" ausdrückt. Das klingt wunderbar _Dorfsch_ und ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass das so manche Dorf-Omi in meiner Umgebung sagen mag.


----------



## Voxy

nichego said:


> "Butter bei die Fische" ist definitiv ein regionaler Ausdruck und für mich völlig unverständlich (und grammatikalisch falsch!).
> Kann sein, dass sich dieser Ausdruck über deutsches Fernsehen verbreitet hat; es hat sich schon so einiger Unsinn dadurch verbreitet...
> ...



Lustigerweise habe ich keine Ahnung, was ich sage, wenn ich den Ausdruck
*Jetzt aber Butter bei die Fische *benutze, aber der Adressat im
Norden weiß Bescheid.  Ist das nicht seltsam innerhalb der 
Kommunikation? Man sagt etwas scheinbar völlig sinnfreies, aber 
das Gegenüber interpretiert das Gesagte richtig und erzeugt einen
sinnhaften Kontext.


----------



## Aurin

Voxy said:


> Lustigerweise habe ich keine Ahnung, was ich sage, wenn ich den Ausdruck
> *Jetzt aber Butter bei die Fische *benutze, aber der Adressat im
> Norden weiß Bescheid.  Ist das nicht seltsam innerhalb der
> Kommunikation? Man sagt etwas scheinbar völlig sinnfreies, aber
> das Gegenüber interpretiert das Gesagte richtig und erzeugt einen
> sinnhaften Kontext.


 
Das wäre doch ein interessanter Aspekt für einen neuen Thread.
Wahrscheinlich würde der Ausdruck heute besser verstanden werden, wenn es hieße: Jetzt aber Ketchup (mit gesprochenem u) auf die Pommes (deutsch ausgesprochen).


----------



## cyanista

Voxy said:


> Ist das nicht seltsam innerhalb der
> Kommunikation? Man sagt etwas scheinbar völlig sinnfreies, aber
> das Gegenüber interpretiert das Gesagte richtig und erzeugt einen
> sinnhaften Kontext.



Ob etwas einen Sinn hat und welchen, beruht lediglich auf einer Übereinkunft. Wenn du sagst, du hast keinen Bock mehr, interpretiert es auch niemand in dem Sinne, dass dein Stall geplündert wurde.


----------



## Voxy

cyanista said:


> Ob etwas einen Sinn hat und welchen, beruht lediglich auf einer Übereinkunft. Wenn du sagst, du hast keinen Bock mehr, interpretiert es auch niemand in dem Sinne, dass dein Stall geplündert wurde.



So gesehen hast Du recht. Dennoch, ich empfinde den Ausdruck
*keinen Bock mehr haben* spontan als sinnhafter (und wahrscheinlicher) 
als *Butter bei die Fische*. Das ist für mich ein totaler Nonsens-Satz.
Wie ist die Redewendung entstanden?


----------



## heidita

Wie wird der Ausruck übrigens richtig benutzt?

So, jetzt wollen wir mal Tacheles reden! (??)

Als Frage? Können wir Tacheles reden? 

Ist die Aussprache: _tácheles_ (ch wie in acht?) oder _tachéles?_

Wo mir gerade auffällt, daß es sich dann wie: _Tag helles_ anhört_._ Das hätte dann eine gewisse Logik.


----------



## Whodunit

Voxy said:


> So gesehen hast Du recht. Dennoch, ich empfinde den Ausdruck
> *keinen Bock mehr haben* spontan als sinnhafter (und wahrscheinlicher)
> als *Butter bei die Fische*. Das ist für mich ein totaler Nonsense-Satz.


 
Das sehe ich nicht so. Auch ein Satz wie "Ich habe keine Zeit" ist eigentlich unlogisch, genauso wie "eine CD brennen". ABER: Da du diesen einen Satz (so auch "Butter bei die Fische") immer wieder in dem einen Kontext verwendest, wird er bald normal.

Wenn du das erste Mal "ich habe keine Zeit" als Fremder hörst, der eine Sprache spricht, die diese Wendung nicht kennt, dann magst du dich wundern, warum sich alle Deutschen Zeit kaufen und sie mit sich herumtragen. Warum brennt man CDs? Danach sind sie doch kaputt! Ein Mensch hat es immer wieder gesagt und er wurde normal; jeder weiß mittlerweile, was es bedeutet. Und genauso ist es mit dem unlogischen Satz "Butter bei die Fischer", der etwas Erstaunliches ausgelöst hat, was viele Ausländer, die Deutsch lernen, verwirren könnte:

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *98.000* für *"bei die Fische"*. (*0,11* Sekunden) 
Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *41.800* für *"bei den Fischen"*. (*0,09* Sekunden)

Warum ist das grammatikalisch ganz klar Falsch doppelt so häufig anzutreffen als das Richtige? 

Ich kann jeden noch so unsinnigen Satz geläufig werden lassen. Die Kommunikation mit einer anderen Person muss nur auf Gegenseitigkeit beruhen und der Begriff/Ausspruch/Ausdruck muss immer wieder gesagt werden. Jana hat versucht, das Wort "Faden" in diesem Forum statt "Thread" durchzukriegen. Einige haben es sogar schon übernommen und ich muss selbst zugeben, dass "Faden" jetzt nicht mehr sooo abwägig klingt wie zu Beginn. 

Lass uns doch auch "Bin ich etwa ein Knicksknacks?" als Äquivalent für "Bin ich hier der Einzige, der nichts versteht?" einführen. Wenn wir das hier im Forum immer wieder benutzen, wird es bald an die Öffentlichkeit kommen und alle werden es kennen. Man muss nur einmal den Stein ins Rollen bringen!



> Wie ist die Redewendung entstanden?


 
Darüber hatten wir schon diskutiert. Es rührt, soweit ich es verstanden habe, daher, dass Fisch immer mit Butter serviert wird, und solange noch keine Butter auf dem Tisch ist, ist der Fisch noch nicht vollständig. Der Punkt des Essen (i.ü.S. dann der Punkt der Rede) kommt also noch.



heidita said:


> Wie wird der Ausruck übrigens richtig benutzt?
> 
> So, jetzt wollen wir mal Tacheles reden! (??)
> 
> Als Frage? Können wir Tacheles reden?


 
Der erste Satz klingt gut, obwohl "sollten" vielleicht sogar besser wäre. Der zweite Satz bzw. die Frage klingt ungewöhnlich. Ich würde keine Person fragen, ob sie mal Tacheles mit mir reden möchte. 



> Ist die Aussprache: _tácheles_ (ch wie in acht?)  oder _tachéles?  _


 


> Wo mir gerade auffällt, daß es sich dann wie: _Tag helles_ anhört_._ Das hätte dann eine gewisse Logik.


 
Die Logik verstehe ich nicht und ich kann mir auch keinen Satz vorstellen, in dem "Tag" und "helles" hintereinander verwendet werden.


----------



## heidita

Whodunit said:


> Die Logik verstehe ich nicht und ich kann mir auch keinen Satz vorstellen, in dem "Tag" und "helles" hintereinander verwendet werden.


 
Nein , ich meinte nicht hintereinander. Aber, so ein heller Tag, also klar, also Klartext. Na ja, ein bißchen weit hergeholt. jeje


----------



## nichego

Whodunit said:


> Das sehe ich nicht so. Auch ein Satz wie "Ich habe keine Zeit" ist eigentlich unlogisch, genauso wie "eine CD brennen". ABER: Da du diesen einen Satz (so auch "Butter bei die Fische") immer wieder in dem einen Kontext verwendest, wird er bald normal.
> 
> Ich kann jeden noch so unsinnigen Satz geläufig werden lassen.


Nein, kannst du nicht.
Ich bin auch überzeugt davon, dass "Butter bei die Fische" nie überregional geläufig werden wird. Es klingt nach Nonsens, da grammatikalisch falsch und für mich norddeutsch. Dass dieser Ausdruck scheinbar schon relativ alt ist, sollte mir beipflichten.

Die angeführen Vergleiche hinken, weshalb ich nicht näher darauf eingehen werde. Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen, wirklich.
Außerdem sind es genau solche Phrasen, welche sich auch in vielen anderen Sprachen genau so formulieren lassen.



Kajjo said:


> Ich empfinde sie jedenfalls nicht als typisch norddeutsch.


Ich schon.


----------



## elroy

Es geht aus den Beiträgen hervor, dass die Wendung allgemein in Deutschland (also nicht nur in Norddeutschland, siehe Beiträge 18 und 22) verwendet und verstanden wird, aber nicht in Österreich (siehe Beiträge 11, 12 und 21).  Das lässt den Schluss zu, dass sie in Deutschland überregional ist, aber nicht im ganzen deutschsprachigen Raum.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Es geht aus den Beiträgen hervor, dass die Wendung allgemein in Deutschland (also nicht nur in Norddeutschland, siehe Beiträge 18 und 22) verwendet und verstanden wird, aber nicht in Österreich (siehe Beiträge 11, 12 und 21).  Das lässt den Schluss zu, dass sie in Deutschland überregional ist, aber nicht im ganzen deutschsprachigen Raum.


Danke für diese klare Zusammenfassung!

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

I don't know if it means anything, but apparently there is a book with this title. 

Gaer


----------



## beclija

Whodunit said:


> "Butter bei die Fische" gefällt mir gar nicht, ich habe es hier heute zum ersten Mal gelesen und noch niemals gehört.





elroy said:


> Es geht aus den Beiträgen hervor, dass die Wendung allgemein in Deutschland (also nicht nur in Norddeutschland, siehe Beiträge 18 und 22) verwendet und verstanden wird, aber nicht in Österreich (siehe Beiträge 11, 12 und 21).  Das lässt den Schluss zu, dass sie in Deutschland überregional ist, aber nicht im ganzen deutschsprachigen Raum.


Wenn in Sachsen und Südbrandenburg österreichisches Deutsch gesprochen wird, ja. Leider ist die geographische Verteilung der bisherigen Beitragsschreiber lückenhaft (z.B. niemand aus Bayern), aber nach dem was geschrieben wurde scheint der Begriff im Westen und Norden Deutschlands verbreitet zu sein. Ist das überregional? Wie so oft ist der regionale Charakter eines Ausdrucks denjenigen die ihn verwenden nicht bewusst - nichts Schlimmes, kommt vor.


----------



## heidita

Ich muß sagen, auch _Butter bei die Fische_ hatte ich (auch) noch nie gehört, aber als ich das hier sah, kam mir sofort in den Sinn: muß aus dem _Ruhrpott _kommen. Die falsche Anwendung der Fälle ist dort sehr typisch.

Eigentlich sehr ungewöhnlich, daß es ausgerechnet aus dem Ruhrpott kommt, da hier (da)  kaum Fisch gegessen wird. Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, Fisch mit Butter in Verbindung zu bringen. 

Gear hat ein interessantes Buch dazugefunden. Das ist allerdings von einem Hamburger geschrieben.


----------



## nichego

elroy said:


> Es geht aus den Beiträgen hervor, dass die Wendung allgemein in Deutschland (also nicht nur in Norddeutschland, siehe Beiträge 18 und 22) verwendet und verstanden wird, aber nicht in Österreich (siehe Beiträge 11, 12 und 21).  Das lässt den Schluss zu, dass sie in Deutschland überregional ist, aber nicht im ganzen deutschsprachigen Raum.


Nein dieser Schluss ist (noch) nicht zulässig. Offensichtlich war es ein Irrtum meinerseits, NRW noch zum norddeutschen Sprachraum zu zählen. Man möge meine Unwissenheit entschuldigen. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass wir bis jetzt (soweit ich das mitbekommen habe) nur eine sehr einseitige geographische Verteilung hatten.



beclija said:


> Wenn in Sachsen und Südbrandenburg österreichisches Deutsch gesprochen wird, ja. Leider ist die geographische Verteilung der bisherigen Beitragsschreiber lückenhaft (z.B. niemand aus Bayern), aber nach dem was geschrieben wurde scheint der Begriff im Westen und Norden Deutschlands verbreitet zu sein. Ist das überregional? Wie so oft ist der regionale Charakter eines Ausdrucks denjenigen die ihn verwenden nicht bewusst - nichts Schlimmes, kommt vor.


Völlige Zustimmung.


----------



## elroy

Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn sich Deutsche aus anderen Regionen äußern würden, damit man einen sichereren Ruckschluss ziehen kann.  Und natürlich habe ich nicht behauptet, jeder Deutsche würde die Wendung verstehen.  Gerade wegen der einen Ausnahme (Whodunit) habe ich absichtlich _allgemein_ gesagt.  Zwar kannte auch Heidita die Wendung nicht, aber sie wohnt seit etwa dreißig Jahren nicht mehr in Deutschland, und laut dd6kt (Beitrag 19) hat sich die vermutlich aus dem Norden stammende Wendung erst in den letzten fünf bis zehn Jahren bundesweit durchgesetzt.


----------



## Whodunit

nichego said:


> Nein, kannst du nicht.


 
Und wieso kann ich das nicht? Schließen wir eine Wette ab, dass ich ein neues Wort in Umlauf bringen kann, wenn ich möchte? (Natürlich werde ich nicht verraten, welches, sonst könntest du es verhindern. )



> Ich bin auch überzeugt davon, dass "Butter bei die Fische" nie überregional geläufig werden wird.


 
Doch, das kann es werden. Bei "passt schon!" dachte auch vor zwanzig Jahren keiner, dass es mal in ganz Deutschland (nehme ich zumindest an) verstanden und benutzt wird. Heute klingt es schon normal.



> Es klingt nach Nonsens, da grammatikalisch falsch und für mich norddeutsch. Dass dieser Ausdruck scheinbar schon relativ alt ist, sollte mir beipflichten.


 
Na und? Ein Satz kann noch so falsch sein, deswegen mag er trotzdem in die Umgangssprache gelangen und schließlich über das gesamte Sprachfeld Deutschlands ausbreiten. Die Aussprüche "dann fress ich einen Besen" oder "ich habe einen Frosch im Hals" oder auch "ich bin blau" ergeben alle keinen Sinn. Sie sind dennoch feststehende Ausdrücke. Mir fällt momentan keine gebräuchliche, allgemein bekannte Wendung, die grammatikalisch gesehen falsch ist, ein, aber davon gibt es schon einige, wage ich zu behaupten.



> Die angeführen Vergleiche hinken, weshalb ich nicht näher darauf eingehen werde.


 
Und inwiefern tun sie das? Ich finde sie passend. Erkläre mir bitte, wo du nicht mitkommst.



> Außerdem sind es genau solche Phrasen, welche sich auch in vielen anderen Sprachen genau so formulieren lassen.


 
In dem Satz sehe ich keinen Sinn. Was möchtest du mir damit sagen?



elroy said:


> Es geht aus den Beiträgen hervor, dass die Wendung allgemein in Deutschland (also nicht nur in Norddeutschland, siehe Beiträge 18 und 22) verwendet und verstanden wird, aber nicht in Österreich (siehe Beiträge 11, 12 und 21). Das lässt den Schluss zu, dass sie in Deutschland überregional ist, aber nicht im ganzen deutschsprachigen Raum.


 
Ich finde diese Zusammenfassung nicht schlecht. Sie sind _überegional_, vielleicht auch in Österreich und der Schweiz, aber nicht _im gesamten deutschsprachigen Raum_. Das bedeutet ganz einfach, dass sie hie und da verwendet werden, aber nicht überall, sie lassen sich nicht auf ein Gebiet beschränken. Vielleicht sind sie auch nur so verstreut, weil sich ein paar Ruhrpotter auf dem Weg gemacht haben und die schöne Landschaft Deutschlands mittels eines Umzugs in ein neues Sprachgebiet begutachtet haben. Vielleicht ist nach Südbrandenburg noch kein Ruhrpotter mit diesem Satz gekommen.



beclija said:


> Wenn in Sachsen und Südbrandenburg österreichisches Deutsch gesprochen wird, ja.


 
Du hast erstens Elroys Zusammenfassung falsch verstanden und zweitens ist es durchaus möglich, dass in Südbrandenburg österreichisch-ähnliches Deutsch gesprochen wird. Ich verstehe die Österreicher eigentlich sehr gut und als ich in deinem Land war, kamen mir auch einige Wendungen und Aussprachen bekannt vor. Ich war allerdings nur in Kärnten, weiß also nicht, wie das in den anderen Regionen Österreichs ist.

Der Begriff jedenfalls ist einfach überregional, aber auf wenige Benutzer beschränkt. Ich finde im Netz nicht einmal 100.000 Einträge unter "bei die Fische", also ist es keine allgemein bekannte Redewendung. Hier ist sie zwar aufgeführt, aber schon darunter sehe ich, dass ich auch nicht "wie warme Butter" sondern "wie warme Semmel" sage (keine Diskussionen dazu hier bitte) sage! Die Seite ist für solche Recherchen nicht geeignet.


----------



## floridasnowbird

Oft hört ma ja (rein akustisch) etwas, oder man (über)liest ein Wort, ohne es eigentlich wahzunehmen. So hat mich vor Jahren mal jemand gefragt, ob ich schon einmal in "Down Under" war. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, was er meinte. Nachdem er mir aber den Zusammenhang mit Australien erklärt hatte, verging kaum ein Tag, an dem ich nicht auf der Begriff "Down Under" gestoßen wäre. Diese selektive Informationsaufnahme filtert einfach Dinge aus, die im Moment für einen selbst nicht relevant sind. Alle, denen "Tacheles reden" oder "Butter bei..." nicht geläufig war, werden diese Ausdücke jetzt wahrscheinlich öfter, und nun auch bewusst, im täglichen Sprachgebrauch antreffen; erst recht, nachdem hier in einem so langen Thread darüber diskutiert wurde.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Der Begriff jedenfalls ist einfach überregional, aber auf wenige Benutzer beschränkt. Ich finde im Netz nicht einmal 100.000 Einträge unter "bei die Fische", also ist es keine allgemein bekannte Redewendung.


Ich glaube, daß die Schlußfolgerung _keine allgemein bekannte Redewendung_ falsch ist. Die Redewendung wird heutzutage einfach nur _nicht häufig_ verwendet, wahrscheinlich weil sie für viele gräßlich falsch klingt, einen altbackenen Eindruck hinterläßt, irgendwie das Gegenteil von _gehoben_ verkörpert und in geschriebener Sprache noch unpassender klingt als in gesprochener Sprache.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

floridasnowbird said:


> Alle, denen "Tacheles reden" oder "Butter bei..." nicht geläufig war, werden diese Ausdücke jetzt wahrscheinlich öfter, und nun auch bewusst, im täglichen Sprachgebrauch antreffen; erst recht, nachdem hier in einem so langen Thread darüber diskutiert wurde.


Genau so geht es auch mir mit etlichen Asudrücken. Sobald man sie erst einmal diskutiert hat, begegnet man ihnen (scheinbar) immer öfter. 

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

floridasnowbird said:


> Oft hört ma ja (rein akustisch) etwas, oder man (über)liest ein Wort, ohne es eigentlich wahzunehmen. So hat mich vor Jahren mal jemand gefragt, ob ich schon einmal in "Down Under" war. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, was er meinte. Nachdem er mir aber den Zusammenhang mit Australien erklärt hatte, verging kaum ein Tag, an dem ich nicht auf der Begriff "Down Under" gestoßen wäre.


That's a VERY good point!


> Diese selektive Informationsaufnahme filtert einfach Dinge aus, die im Moment für einen selbst nicht relevant sind. Alle, denen "Tacheles reden" oder "Butter bei..." nicht geläufig war, werden diese Ausdücke jetzt wahrscheinlich öfter, und nun auch bewusst, im täglichen Sprachgebrauch antreffen; erst recht, nachdem hier in einem so langen Thread darüber diskutiert wurde.


What you are describing, I think, is the process through which words or phrases (idioms) "spread". However, it does not show how many people, at this moment, through the German-speaking world, understand "Butter bei die Fische".

I, of course, have no idea. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Ich glaube, daß die Schlußfolgerung _keine allgemein bekannte Redewendung_ falsch ist.


I think this is quite true provide that such usages appear in the right context. For intstance, "It ain't over till the fat lady sings" could hardly be analyzed as wrong, since it's very well known, but I think a bit of common sense is necessary to use it appropriately.


> Die Redewendung wird heutzutage einfach nur _nicht häufig_ verwendet, wahrscheinlich weil sie für viele gräßlich falsch klingt, einen altbackenen Eindruck hinterläßt, irgendwie das Gegenteil von _gehoben_ verkörpert und in geschriebener Sprache noch unpassender klingt als in gesprochener Sprache.


I don't think that the "wrongness" of a phrase is the final determiner of usage but rather the commonness of the phrase. "My bad" is no more incorrect than many accepted idioms in English, but it has not been around long enough to gain acceptance. I think it mostly a matter of frequency of usage combined with time that "pulls an unusual phrase into common usage". 

Perhaps "Butter bei die Fische" has not yet fulfilled those requirements. 

Gaer


----------



## beclija

Whodunit said:


> IDu hast erstens Elroys Zusammenfassung falsch verstanden und zweitens ist es durchaus möglich, dass in Südbrandenburg österreichisch-ähnliches Deutsch gesprochen wird. Ich verstehe die Österreicher eigentlich sehr gut und als ich in deinem Land war, kamen mir auch einige Wendungen und Aussprachen bekannt vor. Ich war allerdings nur in Kärnten, weiß also nicht, wie das in den anderen Regionen Österreichs ist.
> 
> Der Begriff jedenfalls ist einfach überregional, aber auf wenige Benutzer beschränkt. Ich finde im Netz nicht einmal 100.000 Einträge unter "bei die Fische", also ist es keine allgemein bekannte Redewendung. Hier ist sie zwar aufgeführt, aber schon darunter sehe ich, dass ich auch nicht "wie warme Butter" sondern "wie warme Semmel" sage (keine Diskussionen dazu hier bitte) sage! Die Seite ist für solche Recherchen nicht geeignet.


Ich finde für "wie warme Semmeln" OR "wie die warmen Semmeln" OR "wie die warmen Semmel" OR "wie warme Semmel" nur knapp über 90.000 Ergebnisse bei google. 100.000 (oder knapp über 90.000, wenn wir "Butter" mitreinnehmen) ist also für eine Redensart ein ziemlich gutes Ergebnis (auch wenn Du keine Diskussion darüber willst: "Wie warme Butter" scheint etwas völlig anderes zu meinen). 
Wenn also eine Redensart, obwohl sie grammatikalisch falsch scheint und daher schriftlich evtl. eher vermieden wird, 100.000 Einträge bekommt, ist "auf wenige Benutzer beschränkt" wohl eine schlechte Erklärung. 

Was bleibt ist also die Frage nach der Definition von "überregional". Wenn es heißt "in mehr als einer (dialektgeographischen) Region - offensichtlich ja. Wenn es aber heißen soll "in (fast) allen Regionen" - offensichtlich nein. 

Natürlich gibt es gemeinsame Eigenheiten zwischen Sächsisch und Bairisch-Österreichisch. Ebenso gibt es Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen dem Rheinland und Niedersachsen. Das heißt für mich aber, dass ein Begriff, der in NRW, Niedersachsen und Berlin verstanden wird, nicht aber in Sachsen, Bayern und Österreich, nicht mehr Recht auf die Bezeichnung "überregional" hat als im umgekehrten Fall.


----------

